# Trading on this Site



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

pzimm373 said:


> I have been involved with this site for a few months now and absolutely love the community. Everyone is willing to help each other out, and give their honest opinions.
> 
> Although the community is very opening I am a bit worried about trading equipment.
> What if I don't get what I wanted? Now the other person scammed me out of my deck.
> ...



This site is responsible?! Noo
It's up to you if you're willing to risk trading equipment with someone on the interwebz. I've done it and had no problem. Just do a lot of communication


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

This site is responsible?! Noo
It's up to you if you're willing to risk trading equipment with someone on the interwebz. I've done it and had no problem. Just do a lot of communication[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry. I meant to say not responsible. I know that what happens can not be held against this site.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

From what I've found communication is key. I haven't bought anything off this site in particular, but I have a few others just ask questions, the op more than likely doesn't have anything to hide. And if they don't answer your questions it wasn't the board for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

In my opinion if you are spending this much time worrying about it save yourself the trouble and just pass.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just trade with someone who is reputable.

cough cough.

Oh hi there.

Let's figure something out.

Pm me


TT


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> In my opinion if you are spending this much time worrying about it save yourself the trouble and just pass.


No, it isn't that, it's just been on my mind lately. Who I'm talking to now seems very good and their communication is very well


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Just trade with someone who is reputable.
> 
> cough cough.
> 
> ...


I tried to PM you a few times, you stopped answering Me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a couple rules of thumb:

1) Trust no-one. What I mean by this is, no matter how active on the forums, how good the communication is, etc. Always use paypal with protection (don't click personal transaction, I made that mistake)

2) If you're really worried, deal in person and with cash.

3) Take the time to carefully check the equipment over, or ask for LOTS of pictures if buying through mail. Anybody that's not willing to allow you to take the time could be trying to swindle you.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I second poutanens suggestions. I've bought and sold stuff from fellow forum members a few times and it worked out well on each occasion. There was lots of communication back and forth before any of the deals were done and we used PayPal for each transaction. I would recommend that if the deal seems too good to be true and you get any weird vibes while conversing back and forth to just walk away.


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

PalmerFreak said:


> I second poutanens suggestions. I've bought and sold stuff from fellow forum members a few times and it worked out well on each occasion. There was lots of communication back and forth before any of the deals were done and we used PayPal for each transaction. I would recommend that if the deal seems too good to be true and you get any weird vibes while conversing back and forth to just walk away.


There is no money involved. Just board for board, is pay pal still an option?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of. Are you close enough to meet in person?


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

PalmerFreak said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Are you close enough to meet in person?


No, we are cross country. But no flags have arisen and he seems willing to communicate.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Tough call. Has he bought/sold anything else on here before? If yes, can he provide a reference? It may be a long shot, but can anyone else on the forum vouch for this person?


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

PalmerFreak said:


> Tough call. Has he bought/sold anything else on here before? If yes, can he provide a reference? It may be a long shot, but can anyone else on the forum vouch for this person?


Thats o good idea. I never thought to ask. Thanks!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

pzimm373 said:


> Thats o good idea. I never thought to ask. Thanks!


Must not be me then?:shrug:

I don't need references.:bowing:


TT


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> pzimm373 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats o good idea. I never thought to ask. Thanks!
> ...


Pm me. I have an offer on the table, but I bet you can do better.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pzimm373 said:


> There is no money involved. Just board for board, is pay pal still an option?


What do you think the boards are worth? What you can do is send each other the same amount of money via paypal. You'll each pay a small fee (I think it's 4% or so but check for yourself), but you'll BOTH have protection that way.

Say you send a perfectly good board to the guy, and he sends you a hunk of crap. You can file a paypal dispute and get your money back, and you've effectively sold your good board for what it was worth.

Just my $0.02 of course


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Poutanen: that is a great idea. It adds the perfect amount of security for both parties.


----------

